# Mercedes Sprinter 416CDi 2003 Rev Limiter?



## husky510

I have a Mercedes based RIMOR 747. It has the 416CDI engine and is 2003 model.

The question is would this camper be fitted with a rev limiter? At 4k revs it won't rev any further. Is this normal or is it going into "limp mode"? 

I always thought it was a built in limiter but now I am wondering....


----------



## erneboy

Don't know your particular vehicle but 4000prm is a fair bit for a diesel and they won't rev more than the settings on the pump allows. Over 4k would not be very good for it, Alan.


----------



## Mrplodd

ALL diesel engines are fitted with a limiter to stop them self destructing !!! (all petrol engines also have a limiter built into the ECU these days) 

I would reckon 4000 is about right, I have a 316 and I "think" it is limited to about the same speed. (But I am not certain) 

As a note of advice there is seldom (if ever) a need to take a Diesel engine up to anywhere near its rev limit as the peak torque is produced at much lower engine revs than on an equivalent petrol engine. 

For example the max torque of my 316 sprinter is available at 2000 RPM !!! its a 2.7 litre 5 cylinder engine in a 2003 vehicle so is probably the same engine as you have !! try changing up at about 2000 RPM, much quieter, will give better mpg and put your engine under much less stress !!


----------



## trevorf

4000 rpm sounds normal to me. For work I have a Vauxhall Vivaro 1.9 diesel that will not rev beyond 3300 rpm. Peak torque is produced between 1500 and 2500 rpm so I always keep it within that range.

My 2.8 jtd ducato tops out at about 4000 but again, no point in taking it past 3000.



Trevor


----------



## PeterandLinda

Hi

Why, oh why would you want to rev a motorhome above 4000 rpm?!

We very rarely exceed 2000.

P&L


----------



## richardjames

No need to go up to 4000 as the power drops off over 2500


----------



## brillopad

My sprinter cuts out at about 3800, 5 cyl 2,7 316, mapped.

Dennis


----------



## jonandjules

The Mercedes handbook says maximum engine speed is 4200 rpm for all of their diesel engines of that vintage.


----------



## teemyob

*throwing revs*

Hello,

Is the fact that the Rev Counter shows 7,000 making you question the revs?

The dash is a Generic one used across the >2006 MB/Dodge/Freightliner Sprinter. These sprinters were also available with petrol engines so the same instrument cluster was used across the range, hence showing 7,000 max.

The diesel engines rev limits vary according to engine and spec. For example some 416's will only rev to 3,000 stationary, 3,800 to 4,200 when moving dependent on other specifications of the vehicle.

If you have the Mercedes true auto and it goes into "limp home mode" then you will recognise the difference.

TM


----------



## teemyob

*hills*



PeterandLinda said:


> Hi
> 
> Why, oh why would you want to rev a motorhome above 4000 rpm?!
> 
> We very rarely exceed 2000.
> 
> P&L


To climb mountain passes?


----------



## CliveMott

Merc dealers will hapilly re-set the maximum revs to a lower figure if you want. Some hire and fleet operators have this done on all sorts of vehicles.
C.


----------



## husky510

4000 revs seems to be ok then. I used to drive an Iveco which didn't have a limiter and it seemed to be able to cope better with climbs than the Merc.


----------



## PeterandLinda

*Re: hills*



teemyob said:


> PeterandLinda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Why, oh why would you want to rev a motorhome above 4000 rpm?!
> 
> We very rarely exceed 2000.
> 
> P&L
> 
> 
> 
> To climb mountain passes?
Click to expand...

Unless severely overloaded or with a very knackered engine, I would have thought the 416 CDi ought to be able to cope easily with the most difficult mountain climbs without resorting to the lowest gears and highest revs, but what do I know, I have the 3 litre 2007 Sprinter.

P&L


----------



## husky510

I have taken my camper in to be checked out with diagnostics.

It turns out the boost valve directing turbo gases was faulty and had to be replaced.

It now climbs hills with no problems, I can even change up a gear.

It no longer needs to rev anywhere near the limiter before you need to change up.

I am hoping fuel economy has improved somewhat. Last journey I spent about 550 pounds to go 1200 miles.


----------



## Mrplodd

Ah hah !!!

A little bit more information explains matters!! I did think it odd that you were revving the nuts off your engine !! my 2003 316 pulls like a train from low revs, I dont think I have ever taken it over 3000.

As a guide to MPG my MH weighs in at 4000Kg and I never exceed 50 - 55 mph and drive with a light foot (so much torque I dont need to leather it) and I get 25mpg just about all the time. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## teemyob

*Re: hills*



PeterandLinda said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PeterandLinda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Why, oh why would you want to rev a motorhome above 4000 rpm?!
> 
> We very rarely exceed 2000.
> 
> P&L
> 
> 
> 
> To climb mountain passes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unless severely overloaded or with a very knackered engine, I would have thought the 416 CDi ought to be able to cope easily with the most difficult mountain climbs without resorting to the lowest gears and highest revs, but what do I know, I have the 3 litre 2007 Sprinter.
> 
> P&L
Click to expand...

With Cruise set to speed and Sprintshift gearbox our 416 chose what engine speeds and gear. The ECU's often had the engine revving high.

But we too now have a 3.0 litre!

TM


----------



## Chausson

Sorry to hi-jack your thread but I would like an answer while people are concentrated.
I have a 316 year 2006 Hymer, I would like to know how loud is your A/C fan when you have your A/C on please mine seems to be very loud over and above what it should be, trouble is I don't know what "Should Be" is.
Incidental we are in San Pere Pescador and last night is was 28.5 at 10 pm, so we need the A/C when traveling.

Ron


----------



## teemyob

*a/c fan*



Chausson said:


> Sorry to hi-jack your thread but I would like an answer while people are concentrated.
> I have a 316 year 2006 Hymer, I would like to know how loud is your A/C fan when you have your A/C on please mine seems to be very loud over and above what it should be, trouble is I don't know what "Should Be" is.
> Incidental we are in San Pere Pescador and last night is was 28.5 at 10 pm, so we need the A/C when traveling.
> 
> Ron


Internal Cab / Evaporator / Heating or external condensor fan?


----------



## Chausson

*Re: a/c fan*



teemyob said:


> Chausson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hi-jack your thread but I would like an answer while people are concentrated.
> I have a 316 year 2006 Hymer, I would like to know how loud is your A/C fan when you have your A/C on please mine seems to be very loud over and above what it should be, trouble is I don't know what "Should Be" is.
> Incidental we are in San Pere Pescador and last night is was 28.5 at 10 pm, so we need the A/C when traveling.
> 
> Ron
> 
> 
> 
> Internal Cab / Evaporator / Heating or external condensor fan?
Click to expand...

Hi
It's the cab A/C fan the one in front of the the radiator. Sorry for the delay but just got back off hol's.

Ron


----------



## teemyob

*Re: a/c fan*



Chausson said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chausson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hi-jack your thread but I would like an answer while people are concentrated.
> I have a 316 year 2006 Hymer, I would like to know how loud is your A/C fan when you have your A/C on please mine seems to be very loud over and above what it should be, trouble is I don't know what "Should Be" is.
> Incidental we are in San Pere Pescador and last night is was 28.5 at 10 pm, so we need the A/C when traveling.
> 
> Ron
> 
> 
> 
> Internal Cab / Evaporator / Heating or external condensor fan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi
> It's the cab A/C fan the one in front of the the radiator. Sorry for the delay but just got back off hol's.
> 
> Ron
Click to expand...

Hello Ron,

Yes the fan and condenser are in front of the radiator.

TM


----------



## BillCreer

Sorry to hi-jack your thread but I would like an answer while people are concentrated

So all diesels have rev limiters do they?

I'll be away for a few days though so no need to hurry with your replies.


----------



## teemyob

*Diesels*

Yes, most have rev limiters. Some with PTO's can be higher than normal.


----------



## sjlown

I've had my 416 motorhome for 5 years. You do need the high revs for mountain passes, believe me i know from an experience in Switzerland late one night, when the Gotthard tunnel was suddenly closed !!, and you are all correct in that the limiter is set at about 4000 rpm. This engine should be more than capable of many treks into the mountains, but they don't like narrow passes with no barriers on the kerbside!!


----------

